# Automount NTFS-Speicher



## dadom110 (2. Februar 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

Unix macht mir meine ersten Gehversuche einfach nicht einfach...oder ich bin einfach zu dumm dafür 

Habe einen Flashspeicher im Laptop, der mit NTFS formatiert ist. Für den dummen Windows User, bietet mir mein Ubuntu im Explorer den nicht gemounteten Speicher an, den Ubunut dann automatisch ,mountet wenn ich zum ersten mal drauf klicke.

Jetzt wollte ich das, das dass ganze automatisch bei Systemstart passiert und dachte eigentlich das ich das ganze mit lesen der man-page von Mount und meinen minimalen LinuxKenntnissen hin bekomme...aber das will nicht 

Ubuntu erzeugt bei seinem eigenen Mount folgenden MountPoint:

```
/dev/sdb1 on /media/disk-1 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
```

Jetzt will ich wie gesagt ein automatisches mounten bei Systemstart.

/etc/fstab

```
/dev/sdb1	/media/disk-1	fuseblk		rw,auto,nounix,uid=1000,gid=1000	0	0
```

oder auch mit denselben Options wie der "UbunutMount"

```
/dev/sdb1	/media/disk-1	fuseblk		auto,rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,uid=1000,gid=1000	0	0
```

resultiert darin: automatischer mount geht immer nicht, und wenn ich drauf klicke bekomme ich jetzt den Fehler das nur root das Ding mounten kann

Brauche (mal wieder) LinuxHilfe
Danke
Dom


----------



## Raubkopierer (3. Februar 2009)

Rein formal erstmal: Ubuntu ist eine GNU/Linux Distribution wobei das GNU für Gnu's not Unix steht ... also bitte nicht alles so vermischen 

Weiter im Text. NTFS-Mounts in der fstab legt man üblicherweise in dem Format


```
/etc/fstab:
/dev/sdb1	/media/disk-1	ntfs-3g		rw,auto,user,uid=1000,gid=1000	0	0
```

an. Dass heißt also mit ntfs-3g als Type damit der ntfs-3g Treiber genutzt wird für Schreibunterstützung und entsprechend der Option user damit auch ein normaler User das System einhängen kann. Allerdings war dein erster Eintrag fehlerhaft und so würde auch auto reichen um es beim Start einhängen zu lassen. 
Du kannst noch die nounix-Option hinzufügen wobei ich die jetzt nicht kenne und auch in der man-page nicht steht wofür die da ist.
Ich empfehle dir zudem statt der Device-Files UUIDs zu nutzen. An die kommst du mit dem Befehl


```
$ blkid
/dev/sda1: UUID="0AB240E726B0BD04" LABEL="windows_xp" TYPE="ntfs"
```

Und ersetzt die Device-Files dann entsprechend mit den UUIDs ohne die Anführungsstriche:


```
/etc/fstab:
UUID=0AB240E726B0BD04	/media/disk-1	ntfs-3g		rw,auto,user,uid=1000,gid=1000	0	0
```

Achja: Die Unterschiedliche Länge der UUIDs bei Ext2/3 und NTFS/FAT ist normal


----------

